# HOTEL INFO



## Belinda (Jan 21, 2011)

*Econo Lodge Inn & Suites Fairgrounds *(IA142) 

410 E. 30th Street, Des Moines, IA, US, 50317

 

Phone: (515) 262-2525

Fax: (515) 262-2950

*THIS HOTEL IS RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE SHOW GROUNDS WALKING DISTANCE FOR SURE !!*

* *

*You MUST SAY YOU ARE WITH AMERICAN SHETLAND PONY CLUB AS WE HAVE BLOCKED ALL THEIR ROOMS !! *

 

RATES ARE 

 

STANDARD ROOM WITH KING SIZE BED----------$75

 

STANDARD ROOM WITH TWO DOUBLE BEDS --- $80

 

SUITE WITH KING & SLEEPER SOFA FRIG & MICRO WAVE ---- $85

 

 

 

*Sleep Inn & Suites (IA112) *5850 Morning Star Court, Pleasant Hill, IA, US, 50327

 

Phone: (515) 299-9922

Fax: (515) 299-9944

*Again Please state you are with the ASPC when booking *.. 

 

This hotel is about 5 miles from show grounds very nice hotel .. 

 

 Rates are $84.99 for any type room !! 

 

 

 

*Adventureland Amusement Park and Water Park *

This Park is only about 6 miles we were told from the Fair Grounds for those that have family that might want to take a Day away from Pony Land .. 

 

 

Adventureland Amusement Park


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks and we are booked for heading to Congress !


----------

